# Free Knitting Patterns



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy New Year !
Here is a link to several free knitting patterns which I've put together in the past couple years since I started my website in 2011. Most of the patterns were designed by myself and some by others.
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/easy-knitting-pattern.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Are the patterns available for the outfits in your avatar? They are so cute.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Are the patterns available for the outfits in your avatar? They are so cute.


There will be patterns available in the future. I had fun making them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > Are the patterns available for the outfits in your avatar? They are so cute.
> ...


Great, I look forward to having them. I am in Nicaragua right now and went to your site but it was taking too long to come up which happens here sometimes. I will check your site when I am home next week. Thank you.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

You've got a really nice collection of patterns - saw several that I really like! Thank you!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your lovely patterns. So kind of you.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks!
I downloaded a couple of the skirt patterns for my 4 1/2 yrs GD. 
I think she'll love them.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I downloaded three of the skirt patterns and can't wait to start knitting for my granddaughter Sofie. I especially like the Baby Mia and the Pretty in Pink -- oh, and the Scallop Edge vest. I'm going to be so happy making these. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry but cant pick up your site it says ....Owing to a long running script


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your talents with all of us. I have four granddaughters aged three months to seven years old and they are going to love their new skirts. Hugs to you! Greatgramma (Dawn)


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made one all ready. My grand daughter loves it. It is adorable short skirt pattern. She is 7 yrs old so it had some minor adjustments. I also put a crocheted picot edge on the bottom. It is funny how observant kids can be. She just loved the bottom of the skirt.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the great patterns!


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you! Your patterns are beautiful.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these patterns. Can't wait to try some of them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link, some good patterns here.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

ThANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS. RLMAYKNIT


----------



## Offagain (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for the patterns, I have downloaded two cute skirts - now I will buy some circular needles and give them a go. I'm not sure of the yarn equivalent for us here in Oz, so will look that up too. Thanks again and cheers.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

vayankee said:


> You've got a really nice collection of patterns - saw several that I really like! Thank you!


Glad you like them!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Your very welcome. I'll keep posting when I have a new pattern.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing with us. I love your scalloped knit little girl vest and plan on making one soon for my grandaughter!!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

detra3566 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with us. I love your scalloped knit little girl vest and plan on making one soon for my grandaughter!!


Thank you, it was fun knitting the scallop skirt. My daughter really love it. I'm glad you will knit one.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks very pretty. I love your choice of yarn.


----------

